# Best drying aid?



## sm81

*Best "drying aid"?*

What is your favorite for this?


----------



## Pittsy

For me i really like Adams detail spray:thumb:


----------



## uberbmw

Last touch


----------



## sean ryan

Some of my favourite's are,

Adam's Detail Spray
Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
Chemical Guys Synthetic Quick Detailer
Zaino Z-6
Bouncers Done & Dusted 
Meguiars #135/Ultimate Quick Detailer
Meguiars Last Touch 
EZ Car Care Gloss Boss 
50cal Stelth Last Touch Detailer
Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer


These are the best one's imo they are the only one's i would use for a drying aid :thumb:


----------



## mac1459

last touch


----------



## -Kev-

Nothing on a coated car..


----------



## stonejedi

last touch is very good.SJ.


----------



## J306TD

Bouncers Done + Dusted for me

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Summit Detailing

Last Touch here too:thumb:

Chris


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Dry MF towels!


----------



## fozzy

I can't remember the last time I used a drying aid.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Of those you've listed, I've not used the ammo product so cannot comment on that, but it would be CG after wash or bouncers done and dusted. 

The others I wouldn't really recommend for the basics of a drying aid.


----------



## dave-g

I use obsession wax flawless everytime. Love it.


----------



## sistersvisions

I mostly use Britemax Show & Shine..


----------



## *Dan*

Filtered water!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Pittsy said:


> For me i really like Adams detail spray:thumb:


Me too


----------



## Mikesphotaes

*Dan* said:


> Filtered water!


Dry clean water, yer having a laff?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

i have used 
odk entourage
bouncers done and dusted
auto glanz smooth velvet

all performed about the same really

autofinesse finale which smeared a lot and wasnt so good


----------



## suds

Mikesphotaes said:


> Dry clean water, yer having a laff?


Nope, don't think he is.....:newbie:


----------



## Mikesphotaes

suds said:


> Nope, don't think he is.....:newbie:


It's bleedin wet, no matter how clean it is, so it can't be a DRYING aid :newbie:!!!!

So I'll go all in on my dry MF cloths!


----------



## MDC250

Mikesphotaes said:


> It's bleedin wet, no matter how clean it is, so it can't be a DRYING aid :newbie:!!!!
> 
> So I'll go all in on my dry MF cloths!


Yes it can.

Using a QD gives added lubrication when towel drying, reducing the risk of marring.

Using a completely dry MF is about as close a guaranteed method of damaging the paintwork as you can get.

Ideally you open hose as much water off as possible then go to your preferred drying technique.


----------



## *Dan*

Mikesphotaes said:


> It's bleedin wet, no matter how clean it is, so it can't be a DRYING aid :newbie:!!!!
> 
> So I'll go all in on my dry MF cloths!


Main reason you dry the car? Water spots.

Water filter, no water spots. So I would class it as an aid for drying in detailing terms.


----------



## jonnyw59

For me it's meguiars xpress spray wax.


----------



## shaunwistow

Adams detail spray for me


----------



## Mikesphotaes

*Dan* said:


> Main reason you dry the car? Water spots.
> 
> Water filter, no water spots. So I would class it as an aid for drying in detailing terms.


Yeah, got that, but while you pour your millyin an a half gallons of filtered water over your car, mine will be dry and probably not marred, with my MF towel!


----------



## MDC250

Mikesphotaes said:


> Yeah, got that, but while you pour your millyin an a half gallons of filtered water over your car, mine will be dry and probably not marred, with my MF towel!


Have you seen open hose drying technique? I bet that's how the earlier poster uses the filtered water. Touchless drying is preferable over anything as virtually no risk of marring.


----------



## Brian1612

No drying aid. Give the car a quick wipe over with a drying towel along with a few old MFs for the tyres/alloys. Then return with whatever QD I have handy at th time and apply/buff each with a plush MF. Removes any little water marks remaining with ease.


----------



## Spike85

Brian1612 said:


> No drying aid. Give the car a quick wipe over with a drying towel along with a few old MFs for the tyres/alloys. Then return with whatever QD I have handy at th time and apply/buff each with a plush MF. Removes any little water marks remaining with ease.


This method for me also


----------



## *Dan*

Mikesphotaes said:


> Yeah, got that, but while you pour your millyin an a half gallons of filtered water over your car, mine will be dry and probably not marred, with my MF towel!


Million and a half gallons? Probably the exact same amount anyone would use if rinsing there car using an open hose, filter or no filter.

As for marring the paint, your rubbing a towel over your paint where as I'm not. Who's going to cause more marring?


----------



## Choppy

Megs last touch or bilt hamber qd diluted 1:20


----------



## cossiecol

Hydrate for me


----------



## Bristle Hound

Mikesphotaes said:


> Dry MF towels!


^ This


----------



## Brian1612

*Dan* said:


> Million and a half gallons? Probably the exact same amount anyone would use if rinsing there car using an open hose, filter or no filter.
> 
> As for marring the paint, your rubbing a towel over your paint where as I'm not. Who's going to cause more marring?


I don't marr my paint using a drying towel and no QD. Like anything if you use it incorrectly you can cause scratches. You would have to rub pretty hard to cause any damage with a good plush drying towel. No need to apply any pressure during the drying stage.


----------



## suds

Bristle Hound said:


> ^ This


Baaad Doggie, naughty boy...


----------



## wd40

Brian1612 said:


> No drying aid. Give the car a quick wipe over with a drying towel along with a few old MFs for the tyres/alloys. Then return with whatever QD I have handy at th time and apply/buff each with a plush MF. Removes any little water marks remaining with ease.


This is also my preferred method

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Makita cordless blower is all that is required on paintwork protected by Exo. 

Alan W


----------



## Zolasbackheel

I use filtered water as well on mine as well if I am at home. If I do other peoples cars I tend to use whatever QD I have to hand so normally something like Adams detail spray.


----------



## sm81

cossiecol said:


> Hydrate for me


Is it better than traditional qd?


----------



## Prestige car care shop

+6 for Adam's detail spray ;-)


----------



## Teufel

+7 for Adams detail spray !

Would love to try hydrate but the post and important taxes outprice the product for me sadly


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> Is it better than traditional qd?


It's different, almost more like a lotion. I've used quite a few but keep coming back to hydrate.


----------



## Eddmeister

Autoglym aquawax or BSD


----------



## jamie crookston

Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer


----------



## Matt_Nic

Filtered water + open hose to sheet it off for me. 
Leaves a little bit of water on the paint which quickly dries leaving no marks while I'm packing the hose and buckets away.
:wave:


----------



## graham1970

Filter is on the cards for me next year 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

I know lots of folks don't get on with it but I've been finding BSD quite good for this, leaves a nice shine and the usual great water behaviour, too.


----------



## Hufty

Autoglanz smooth velvet :thumb:


----------



## Fr33K!e

Either a carpro boa or a spray wax works for me


----------



## PedroC

Sonax BSD for me.


----------



## cargainz

On the lookout for a bargain QD (as Black Friday tomorrow) so checking out this thread. 

BSD is available at ECP for £7 in case anyone is interested.


----------



## garycha

Filtered water open hose. I then lift bonnet and tailgate so gravity takes any remainder drops runing over the Exo. Then a few dabs with wooly mammoth and Sometimes Sidekick blaster for crevices and wheels. 

Never had a car that dries so quickly and easily.

Every few weeks I use C2/distilled water 50:50 to mist, and I tried Byron wet coat last winter.


----------



## evoke

I've used CG Hybrid V7 for the last couple of washes as a drying aid. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## cargainz

Rather than start a new post (as I did a bit of searching first), what are the trigger heads like on some of these QD's i.e. :-

* wowo's QD
* Adam'd QD
* CG Hybrid V7

I haven't used many QD's but the EZ Gloss Boss can be turned in two directions to give a fine mist or a thick spray. If you have used many QD's which has the best trigger head? (As i plan on expanding my QD's then the trigger head would be a factor in getting the next one).


----------



## cleslie

uberbmw said:


> Last touch


what he said!


----------



## Andy from Sandy

While most are doing the final rinse with ordinary tap water some of us are doing it with di water. So the amount of water used is pretty much the same for all of us, it is just that with di water you know there will be no water spots.

With an open hose there is virtually no water left and it is easy to pat dry what there is.

So I don't use a drying aid like a QD.


----------



## Ford8loke

cargainz said:


> Rather than start a new post (as I did a bit of searching first), what are the trigger heads like on some of these QD's i.e. :-
> 
> * wowo's QD
> * Adam'd QD
> * CG Hybrid V7
> 
> I haven't used many QD's but the EZ Gloss Boss can be turned in two directions to give a fine mist or a thick spray. If you have used many QD's which has the best trigger head? (As i plan on expanding my QD's then the trigger head would be a factor in getting the next one).


I'm liking sonus acrylic spritz atm. I'm on my second bottle now. It works great as a drying aid with no need for further buffing and the protection seems good too.
The spray head is worth a mention, it has the spray/stream function but more importantly it delivers imo the right spray consistency i.e not too fine and also the spray pattern which is a flat fan type pattern.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## james_death

*BSD... (Sonax Briliant Shine Detailer.)*


----------



## Manxman302

Autoglym Autogloss Rinse works for me!


----------



## Chrisdiver

adams detail spray cant get away from this stuff its amazing and no steaks on a black car!


----------



## Paul.D

Adams h2o guard and gloss for me dries the car streak free and adds a sealant to it as well. Saves having to go round the car again with a quick detailer


----------



## Jamesrt2004

Been using bouncers recently, smells absolutely amazing and works fantastic!


----------



## Dr_T

I use megs Ultimate Quik Wax - bought a 5l bottle of it which makes it a lot more economical


----------



## Carlos Fandango

At the risk of incurring the wrath of many - Turtle Wax wax it wet.


----------



## pyro-son

james_death said:


> *BSD... (Sonax Briliant Shine Detailer.)*


+1 just started using it so much easier to dry


----------



## Mattb23

i do like infinity wax RDS for this.


----------



## spursfan

A towel, don't like going from the bathroom to the bedroom soaking wet:wave:


----------



## GreyLeonFR

Open hose with filtered water and then master blaster sidekick for the crevices and wheels. 

The less you touch the car the less chance there is of incurring damage, no matter how small.


----------



## Naith

pyro-son said:


> +1 just started using it so much easier to dry


Can I ask exactly how you use this as a drying aid? After using a drying towel do you simply spray on the paint then wipe off with a MF?


----------



## Ford8loke

Naith said:


> Can I ask exactly how you use this as a drying aid? After using a drying towel do you simply spray on the paint then wipe off with a MF?


If using a QD as a drying aid then you would normally spray it onto the panel after rinsing, then use your drying towel as normal.
Haven't used Sonax BSD myself but would of thought those using it as a drying aid are doing something similar.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## skodadriver

Autoglym Aqua wax,great product but underrated.


----------



## timorelo

Hi,

I have a carnauba wax, I want to use a QD between each wash. But Which QD dont change the beading?


----------



## Dapman

For use as a drying aid do you just put it in with the shampoo? Or how and how much?


----------



## todds

timorelo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a carnauba wax, I want to use a QD between each wash. But Which QD dont change the beading?


I would use a QD from the makers of your carnauba wax as i believe in syn ergy of products
regards
todds


----------



## mb1

Last Touch but expensive £30 pounds plus delivery.


----------



## mb1

I'm think about trying auto smart wax Detail.


----------



## mb1

I like auto Glym Qura wax.


----------



## digitaluk

Does buying a 0pmm water filter count? Genuinely though, my choice is C2V3 (diluted). I know it adds a bit of protection and isn't strictly a drying aid, but I find it really useful for a quick wash.


----------

